# Sennheiser HD 203 Headphone OR JBL Tempo On Ear Headphone OR something else



## kjaggu (Oct 4, 2012)

I am planning to buy a headphone for my home usage - PC setup. Based on the reviews read online, I am now confused between these two headphones: 

Sennheiser HD 203 Headphone OR JBL Tempo

Both are available on Flipkart within my budget of Rs 2,500. Any suggestions on which one should I go for? I might be using the headphone for long hours (more than an hour and half at least -- while working or watching movies ). In case there is something I have not explored, please do suggest the product and the approximate price.

Thanks in advance. 

Jagadeesh


----------



## webgenius (Oct 4, 2012)

I just bought Sennhesier HD 203. The audio quality is amazing. I got it from ebay for 2.1k, and I used a discount coupon for which I'll get a 8GB pen drive as a free gift. Just get the HD 203. It is really worth it.


----------



## kjaggu (Oct 4, 2012)

webgenius said:


> I just bought Sennhesier HD 203. The audio quality is amazing. I got it from ebay for 2.1k, and I used a discount coupon for which I'll get a 8GB pen drive as a free gift. Just get the HD 203. It is really worth it.



Thanks for the suggestion. Any links for the offer?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2012)

Get Koss Portapro for 3k from Pristinenote.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 7, 2012)

kjaggu said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Any links for the offer?



Just search for HD203 in ebay and sort by price. You'll easily get it. Regarding coupons, check coupondunia.in.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 8, 2012)

Get the Porta Pro.


----------

